# My  little Charcoal Smoker



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 28, 2007)

This is my little charcoal smoker picked it up a Meijers today for around 40 bucks the pictures are of it being burnt in, its first smoke once I got the charcoal going ,bought a charcoal chimney but didnt haver paper to use it. the coals got going real good just had to try it out when I got home
Hope to smoke some ribs on it when I figure it out.
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 28, 2007)

That's not a smoker dude, it's a grill!!


----------



## peter (Aug 28, 2007)

A grill that captures smoke... Wouldn't that be a smoker?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 28, 2007)

Well, if u can explain to me how you would smoke low n slow over DIRECT heat, i will agree with ya!! Guess you could put the coals on 1 side and maybe 3 riblets on the other


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Aug 28, 2007)

That would make a good fire box for a home built horizontal smoker...kinda cute as a grill. It's like a chihuahua sized grill
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

The one on the right is Hank (think regular smoker)...the one on the left is Pedro (Red brinks new smoker/grill)
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## chadpole (Aug 28, 2007)

I am in agreemennt with BBQ Bubba. It is definitely a small grill. There is no smoke stack on it to regulate the fire or intake holes to control the heat or fire. This a tailgater that you throw some hotdogs and hamburgers on and they are finished in about 10 minutes.Nothing wrong with that at all, but not good as a smoker. Lots of mods would have to be performed to make it a smoker and even them not much food being cooked on it.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Aug 28, 2007)

In agreement w/ bbq bubba.  Small grill.  But I got some news.....Saw Wally World has ECBs for $29.  Redbrinkman should look into it.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info I was mislead by the box,see pic below I am new to all of this and I have a Electric brinkman that i thought was a smoker but it doesnt have a stack or heat control so  is that an electric grill also just confused I guess. good thing I saved the box so I cant take  it back to the store  it does have btm and top vents and I do get  smoke thru it when the coals are  hot and wood chips are on, but there isnt much room for the meat. Thanks again
Good luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey Red you can still smoke on that! You will have to control heat by limiting your fuel just like doing a cold smoke. I think it's cute and you can do it! You could add a stack if you want to and maybe a few vents but I think it'll work.

I use a kind of sideways minion method for cold smokes that works find with the meat up close. Keep a bit of distance on your coals that's all. Takes a bit of patience and attention but you can do it if you want to!


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 28, 2007)

notice small letters smoker large letters GRILL. but as Debbie says it can be done.

good luck with the new toy.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 28, 2007)

First of all let me just say thank you to the people that has given me good response, being new to this forum this is the first time I have felt bad about posting I know I am a newbie and the new person does get pick on some, some of the responses could have been worded better.I was going to take it back but since it seemed to be a joke even though I didnt know better being new to this forum,but instead I got inspired to make somthing positive out of it as my tag line say's "It doesnt matter what happens to you in life,It's how you react to it that matters
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





"Thats says it all to me.So I have been busy and I am making my little grill into a smoker.
see pics below.Its going to be great to smoke a couple of porks chops for a romatic dinner for my wife on our six years of marriage
THANKS AGAIN
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955.


----------



## meowey (Aug 28, 2007)

Neat mod!  How are you going to fire it?

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## big_pete_of_wv (Aug 28, 2007)

Now thats a portable smoker/grill!!I would like to have had that with me on vacation.Neat mods!!!!


----------



## vlap (Aug 28, 2007)

I like the look of that! nice! How do you use the firebox?


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 28, 2007)

The fire box opens on the end it's a lid that just presses on, I am going to use these charcoal bricks I found at Gander mountain and place them on a rack inside the fire box they are circular in shape with holes in them once they are lit they glow red and give off good Heat I used them in another smnoke see pic below Thanks to all
Good luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## Deer Meat (Aug 28, 2007)

That looks like a side firebox, with a side firebox. cool little smoker man 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, let us know how it maintains temperature.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok here is what it is going to look like when it is finished the stack is made out of pop cans and is only for looks. Will get to Menards soon for real pipe to make it out of.Thanks
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 29, 2007)

thats just cool.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  i could get 1 to go w/ this.(the kid has to learn  to cook sometime)  http://cgi.ebay.com/Crescent-Sampler...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## sanva (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey, I'm new here too and just like every other forum I've ever been on there are always some insensitive people but there are also alot of good ones too, I've noticed from lurking here that DJ Debi is at the top of the good ones list! So I'm glad that a few didn't discourage you and you came out on top! Good luck to you with your smoker! Sammy.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 29, 2007)

Well I'll be damn, now you got a smoker.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry buddy, wasn't trying to be insensitive, just pointing out the facts, look forward to seeing it in action 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good luck!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey thats ok, glad you pointed it out.it inspired me to make a smoker out of it.all's well that end's well
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman 1955


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 29, 2007)

Atta boy Brinkmann1955!  That'll show em!  Nice mods, definitely post pics of the first smoke to come off of it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay, now that is just too cool! I believe you got yerself a smoker there Red! Nice job! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Are you gonna install a damper at the end of the firebox?


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 29, 2007)

That's amazing
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Good Job


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 30, 2007)

Stop by the hardware and picked up two elbows to finish the little smoker.
Put handle on end cap and put stack on. It does smoke see pics but the bad news is not long enough to build up any heat from fire box to smoker.It seems that when i put on the end cap on the coals die out could it be the firebox isnt getting enough air. It got too dark and the wife said I had to stop.I am going to try to drill holes into fire box for more air flow any suggestions on what else to try,or where to drill the holes.
Thanks for all your input.
Good luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 30, 2007)

The rest of the pics


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 30, 2007)

You will definitely need a way to regulate air flow through the firebox.  Some sort of opening with a way to cut off air flow when it gets too hot would be the way to go.  If you just drill holes then you will be at the mercy of weather to control the temp.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

what about a slider ? drill a few holes & add a lip for a sliding damper ?   btw- where ya gonna find the mini digi thermo ? lol- thats a very cool project & it looks great.


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 30, 2007)

thats a great little smoker redbrinkman, way to go .......what about using one of those full flow ball valve things I see on some of barrell smokers ....easy to install !! just a thought


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

I Love it! It's so cute! That'd be great for football tailgate parties! Awsome. Good job Red! What'd yo use for the fire box? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'd go with a smll slider on the firbox. That is SOOOO cool! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There ay go I told you you could do it! WoooHooo!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 30, 2007)

Very cool Red! 

You definitely need some adjustable air flow in the fire box... I'd suggest a small round Weber type vent. They are cheap and easy to install. I have an extra one - if you are interested, I'll ship it to ya'...


----------



## meowey (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool!  

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gooose53 (Aug 30, 2007)

Red, I have a little weber kettle with a smokenator that I use and can produce ribs, brisket and butts as good as most with much more expensive equipment.  Good "Q" is more about heart than how much you spend on your cooker!


----------



## skinnerc06 (Aug 30, 2007)

i would try adding a rack and droppin in a make shift water tray.. Only problem with that is access to coals under all that meat, grates and water pan.


----------



## teacup13 (Aug 30, 2007)

as alot have said use a slider or the weber type vent....

as for your charcoal type, i believe the stuff you are about to use is the ready to burn stuff which means that they have been soaked in charcoal fluid
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





you did a great job on your mods
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 , wish i would have thought of that for myself so i could have smoked on the go this summer


----------



## vlap (Aug 30, 2007)

The charcoal he is using looks like a product I was asking questions about on here. I didn't get much in the way of a response to it (i should check it I did have the email trouble then) The coal if it is the same as what I have seen is made by lokkii ( http://lokkiiusa.com/) it is an all natural charcoal that burns very clean with no added chemicals.


----------



## jts70 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very cool! I like it alot


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 30, 2007)

Vlap
I thought I responded may of beeen on another post sorry here is a picture of it it looks like what you said.I bought it a Gander Moutain last weekend for .17cents each seems hard to start and suppose to last 90 mins. when it is lit it glows red inside and last about an hour I think it is for small grills or smokers but you can stack them if you want Thnka for all the replys
Good luck and Good smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## cheech (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice work that looks awesome way to go


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

REd -

I'd edit that post and PM him with the info - you just gave your address to every junk mail worm in the world hon!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 31, 2007)

Debi
Thanks again for your support I just love this forum.I made the fire box from a clip light shade that's the cone part and for the fire box I had this Chuppa suker can with a lid,I cut out the btm and put the lid there and then inserted the light shade into the top and screwed all of it together.then attached the cone shade to the smoker.Thanks again
Good smoking and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Great idea! I love it!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the tip I did edit it what an Idiot I am didnt think about what I was doing wont do that again thanks for watching my back there are truly good people on this forum
thanks again
Good luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 31, 2007)

Sometimes we just get excited and forget about our safety. There could always be someone lurking that's not nice!

thanks for watching my back 

That's what Moms are for hon!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 1, 2007)

Did a little more mods on the little smoker also getting a vent from Hawg heaven which I hope will help.Got the temp up to 250 today but couldnt keep  it there very long, not ready yet for a 3-2-1 yet but will work on it more on saturday.Thanks for all the help
Good luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 3, 2007)

Worked on it today and finished it up Its a smoker now.Made the hole bigger between the sfb and the smoker I also made a sfb baffle to direct the heat down,also foiled one of the grates and I keep it on the sfb side.Then I made a stack ext.dowm to the btm grate so the heat rises up thru the ext instead of out of the top of the smoker.boy does it work great and holds the heat very well now.Tried some spare ribs tips the 3-2-1 method and they were juicy and falling off the bones.This charcoal cooking is a hard thing to master but the more I fire up the more I am getting use to my smoker guess it just takes time and practice.
Thanks for everyones help and support.
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




See pics below


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 3, 2007)

Here the rest of the pictures


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2007)

I've done it in a old gas grill that I tore the guts out of for a charcoal burner. Made a 1/4 inch steel plate that fits in the grill, almost up to the closed lid. It slides in between the grate, walling off about 1/3 of the inside. Start my wood fire there, meat on other side. 'Tain't perfect, but it worked.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 3, 2007)

Post some pictures if you can would like to see them
Thanks
Good luck and Good smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## richtee (Sep 3, 2007)

Aww... that was a few years back...now I got a ECB and am building a hum-dinger. Din't save the plate, but here's a quick drawing


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

Red -

That looks fantastic! I love that little smoker! 

Keep a count of how many coals you used to come up to temperature and when you added more it'll make it easier next time. I keep a log of everything I do, rubs speices, juices right down to counting coals and times to add them for what temperatures.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats a good Idea I will do that I just love this forum people come uo with great idea somethings you dont think of right away. thanks again
Good Luck Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm just lazy I subscribe to the KISS principle!


----------



## richtee (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey, I'm an <unpracticing> engineer...I know that one! What could be a simpler mod to make the thing a smoker...of sorts?


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is the new vent that Hawgheaven was so nice to send me.
Thanks again
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## richtee (Sep 18, 2007)

Thing-O-beauty!


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 19, 2007)

Have you tried the little smoker with the new vent yet Red? Bet it makes it easier to control the heat now.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 19, 2007)

I hope to fire it up this weekend the weather is going to be nice here in Indiana
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------

